# CPT help for excision SCC postauricular and resection of mastoid bone



## LadyT (Mar 9, 2017)

Op notes states:
A 15 blade was utilized to make a perpendicular incision around the skin cancer in a circular shape. A full thickness excision was preformed. I then extended the excison anteriorly, rescting a bit of the cartilage of the ear in the conchal bowl. The deep plane reached was the mastoid bone, superior the mastoid tip. Inferiorly, I resected soft tissue over the SCM muscle. Dissection proceeded then deep to the mastoid bone, and resected offof the bone along the entirety of the skin. The superior edge reached the masseter muscle.

For repair of the defect a rotation and advancement flap was done.

Any guidance is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Tammy


----------



## JenniferB7 (Mar 9, 2017)

This is best coded with the appropriate Adjacent Tissue Transfer code (14060-14061).  The debridement and dissection necessary to excise the cancer (excision part of the procedure) is included in the adjacent tissue transfer codes.   You can additionally bill any skin grafts necessary to close any secondary defect.)

Hope that helps,

Jennifer M. Connell, CPC, CPCO, CPC-P, CPB, CPMA, CPPM, CPC-I, CENTC


----------



## LadyT (Mar 9, 2017)

That is very helpful and makes sense.

Thank you!


----------



## JenniferB7 (Mar 9, 2017)

LadyT said:


> That is very helpful and makes sense.
> 
> Thank you!



You are most welcome!


----------

